# Pioneer BDR-208DBK



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I was looking at BD burners online a few months ago and must have left my notes on the table because yesterday in the mail I received a new PIO BD burner from my wife for my birthday. I installed it this morning and so far it's been one pleasant surprise after another. It rips blue-rays relatively quick and doesn't appear to be rip-locked for DVD's. It burns fairly fast and so far hasn't had a single issue with any of my blank media. A nice plus that I didn't find mention of is MLP support for DVD audio playback and it sounds good too. It isn't expensive so you guys looking to upgrade your optical drives in your HTPCs or DLNA servers might want to consider it. I am not affiliated with Pioneer in any way.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive had mine for about 6 mnths and I love it.... burns bluray backups without any problems...
What BR blanks are you using ? Im using Memorex 25 gb


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive had mine for about 6 mnths and I love it.... burns bluray backups without any problems...
> What BR blanks are you using ? Im using Memorex 25 gb


I use Memorex 25's as well. Have you tried any of the cheap off brand 25's from Amazon?


----------

